# boiler from bbq propane tank question.



## AllThumbs (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried to make a boiler out of an empty propane cylinder such as this one? Designed for pressure, built in relief valve. Nice size for a small/meduim model steamer. Has it been done?


----------



## doubleboost (May 27, 2008)

Hi
I think i would be tempted to use some heavy wall steel pipe instead 
Not sure of the wall thickness taking corrosion in to account
John


----------



## Classic (May 27, 2008)

It's a very bad idea to apply flame to a container that has ever been used to hold flammable gas or liquid, no matter how much it has been flushed out with air or water. I know of a couple of deaths caused by welding fuel tanks that had been flushed with water for a number of hours, and then filled with water before welding. The explosive power in a tiny amount of residual flammable liquid or gas is unbelievable.

Peter.


----------



## old-biker-uk (May 28, 2008)

AllThumbs  said:
			
		

> Has it been done?



Not and lived to tell the tale !
I cut one about and made a patio burner/BBQ but filling it with water & lighting a fire under it would be a no no.
All our boiler testers would either laugh out loud or faint dead away at the idea.
Mark


----------



## tel (May 28, 2008)

The wall thickness will be WAY too small for a steel boiler shell. As to the other - I've cut one in half and made a mini furnace out of it for melting aluminium, so I don't see the application of flame being an issue.


----------



## AllThumbs (May 28, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> The wall thickness will be WAY too small for a steel boiler shell.



Whyis it too small? Due to corrosion you mean, or strictly pressure?


----------



## tel (May 28, 2008)

Certainly not enough wall thickness to have any corrosion allowance, or safety allowance come to that. BBQ gas is stored at pressure, but is not subjected to the stresses of lighting a fire under it, heating, cooling etc. 'bout the thinnest steel material I would consider for a shell would be at least 5/32".

They do make a dandy little furnace tho'.


----------



## Classic (May 28, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> I don't see the application of flame being an issue.



Yeah, but yours is definitely not sealed as it would be if used as a boiler.

Have you posted anything about how you made your furnace. I think there are a few guys who'd be interested in casting.

Peter.


----------



## itowbig (May 29, 2008)

i knew one man a very good welder (blue print ect) guy could build anything.
got a propane tank one day did all the stuff he was taught BUT that one little gas particle in the steel was all it took to end his and a few others lives not to mention the 50 x100 shop. all gone now. this was a very close family freind.
ITS NOT WORTH IT !


----------



## tel (May 29, 2008)

Classic  said:
			
		

> Yeah, but yours is definitely not sealed as it would be if used as a boiler.
> 
> Have you posted anything about how you made your furnace. I think there are a few guys who'd be interested in casting.
> 
> Peter.



That's true, but at under 1/16" thick I don't think I'd be tempted to use one for anything other than their original purpose or as a shell for something like the furnace.

I've done two furnaces, the bigger one has the shell made from the inner of an old water heater.

If there's any interest I could but together a brief something.


----------



## zeusrekning (May 29, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> If there's any interest I could but together a brief something.


Tel??? Interest, Hell man we have interest coming out both ends. Tell us what you got.
Tim


----------



## GrahamC (May 29, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> I've done two furnaces, the bigger one has the shell made from the inner of an old water heater.
> 
> If there's any interest I could but together a brief something.



Yes please, details and pictures (and more details and more pictures and ....)

cheers, Graham in Ottawa Canada


----------



## CrewCab (May 29, 2008)

Tel, I'm interested as well mate  ................... go for it ;D

Dave


----------



## tel (May 29, 2008)

OK guys, give me a few days to refresh my memory and get things together.


----------



## Julian (Jun 2, 2008)

Very definitely interested please
 :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big:

Julian


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jun 4, 2008)

Hate to encourge the use of a propane tank but

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=xaA994QiEyU&feature=related[/ame]

A coleman 1lb propane tank as the boiler.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 4, 2008)

I will answer the question in a way that I hope you can understand.

Hate to tell you this Ranger, but if you carry on doing unsafe things, like the boiler you are using, you WILL end up badly injured, or even worse. No arguing over that, it is only a matter of time and circumstances, and usually when you least expect it. You need to gain RESPECT, not of people, but of safety.

Safety is one of the primary things we convey on this site, and looks like you are not taking any care at all. Just remember, if you have an accident or worse, it isn't just yourself that is affected. Someone has to scrape and clean the mess up afterwards. I can tell you from personal experience, it is not nice picking up bits of body, and dropping it in a plastic bag, and I wouldn't like to have your family go thru that experience.

I would personally get someone to teach you all the safety precautions that are required when handling things such as this. As it looks like your are unaware of all the obvious dangers in what you are doing.

You are doing some wonderful stuff, but I am sure everyone else agrees with me, safety before glory.

John


----------



## thezetecman (Jun 4, 2008)

bbq propane tank for a boiler...probably be ok for a short while...not much margin in the wall thickness though.

But I like the furnace and look forward to some details ........


----------



## Cedge (Jun 4, 2008)

Yikes!! This one strikes me as a potentially instant one way express ticket to the afterlife. Ranger... I hope you're listening. I can see the furnace idea since it's not a pressure vessel, but the boiler thing is one I'm not too warm and fuzzy with. 

Steve


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jun 4, 2008)

I DID NOT make this boiler. I just found the video on youtube


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 4, 2008)

Phew, had us all worried there Ranger. Running around like chickens with no heads, trying to stop you blowing yourself up.

But it is a good idea to explain that not everything you see is safe. Even though some idiot has already done it, and got away with it, this time.

Be safe.

John


----------



## old-biker-uk (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey Ranger
I'm no Health & Safety Nazi, Life's no fun without a bit of risk, in my time I have been a submariner (been down deeper than most people have been across), rock climber, potholer and a biker with only one broken leg in 45 years of riding. 
Even so I'm not sure I would stand too close to a 20 gauge steel container full of water with a fire under it .........
Mark


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jun 4, 2008)

I was trying to explain that this idea is Not safe, but can be done. I would never do this, unless the tanks was used for an outer shell for a monotube boiler. But even that I'm not too sure about.


----------

